# Chimney top, cap over multiple flues



## DRP (May 1, 2012)

We have a chimney with 3 tile flues that serve 1, an outside fireplace, 2, an indoor woodstove, and 3, a spare running to the basement for futre possible use, fuel I'm not going to guess. May we put them all under one common raincap? I'm not finding a cite one way or the other.


----------



## steveray (May 1, 2012)

Never heard of a prohibition.......


----------



## KZQuixote (May 1, 2012)

DRP said:
			
		

> We have a chimney with 3 tile flues that serve 1, an outside fireplace, 2, an indoor woodstove, and 3, a spare running to the basement for futre possible use, fuel I'm not going to guess. May we put them all under one common raincap? I'm not finding a cite one way or the other.


I did it! One poster suggested it would not work because one flue might draft from another, course only one of mine was a wood stove. I installed a CO detector in the mechanical room an three months later, No Problems.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1324
View attachment 1325

	

		
			
		

		
	
Bill
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 567


View attachment 568


View attachment 567


View attachment 568


/monthly_2012_03/ShopAddn295.jpg.0648313f73a3974cd8ce7ce641583bdb.jpg

/monthly_2012_03/ShopAddn296.jpg.cac48ca9aec674340f8ff8825aa9b177.jpg


----------



## DRP (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Guys, I had heard the same thing Bill but couldn't find anything prohibiting it. The situation I'm talking about is a bit different than Bill's, we want to put all the flues under one common raincap.

The flues are side by side and we would like to weld a shallow hip roofed screened top.

IMG]http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x109/windyhilll/chimney005opt.jpg[/img]

I've also been wondering how much clear air to put between the top of the flues and the cap.


----------



## Gregg Harris (May 2, 2012)

DRP said:
			
		

> Thanks Guys, I had heard the same thing Bill but couldn't find anything prohibiting it. The situation I'm talking about is a bit different than Bill's, we want to put all the flues under one common raincap.The flues are side by side and we would like to weld a shallow hip roofed screened top.
> 
> IMG]http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x109/windyhilll/chimney005opt.jpg[/img]
> 
> I've also been wondering how much clear air to put between the top of the flues and the cap.


Creating a cap for all three will work. The biggest concern is to leave enough space in the height to allow all three to draft freely. The draft from the fireplace can move upwards of  300 cfm with a roaring flame.


----------



## KZQuixote (May 2, 2012)

DRP said:
			
		

> Thanks Guys, I had heard the same thing Bill but couldn't find anything prohibiting it. The situation I'm talking about is a bit different than Bill's, we want to put all the flues under one common raincap.The flues are side by side and we would like to weld a shallow hip roofed screened top.
> 
> IMG]http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x109/windyhilll/chimney005opt.jpg[/img]
> 
> I've also been wondering how much clear air to put between the top of the flues and the cap.


Hi DRP,

If you're referring to the actual chimney cap, the part that fastens to the listed flue, that part is part of the tested assembly. I don't believe that you can fabricate your own and still claim the protection of the UL listing. That "Chimney Cap" is designed to minimize draft disturbances caused by the wind.

If you're referring to the rain cap that surrounds the flues and flashes the top of the chimney enclosure as I did, I believe you're good to go.

Bill


----------



## DRP (May 2, 2012)

Bill, it's a solid masonry chimney, 3 terra cotta flue liners. Here's a rough sketch, there will be expanded metal mesh to keep critters out.







Looks like I muffed the photo, trying again;


----------



## Gregg Harris (May 2, 2012)

5 inches higher than your tallest crock.


----------

